# Obituaries



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

*RIP Scott Walker*

_"Scott Walker-the '60s pop icon, composer, and avant-garde pioneer-has died, his label 4AD announced in a statement Monday morning (March 25) and confirmed to Pitchfork. He was 76." _ -Pitchfork.com

https://pitchfork.com/news/scott-walker-dead-at-76/


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*RIP - Dick Dale* - March 16, 2019

Richard Anthony Monsour, known professionally as Dick Dale, was an American rock guitarist.

He was a pioneer of surf music, drawing on Middle Eastern music scales and experimenting with reverberation.

Dale was known as "The King of the Surf Guitar".






I sincerely hope that this will not be a regularly featured thread but I fear that in the all-too-soon future it inevitably will be...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I saw DD once in San Jose. I was a lot younger then... RIP to the King.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

R.I.P. Ranking Roger of The (English) Beat ska band. I was a fan.

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-47714991

The Strange Magic of: The (English) Beat


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> R.I.P. Ranking Roger of The (English) Beat ska band. I was a fan.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-47714991
> 
> The Strange Magic of: The (English) Beat


*The Beat - Tears Of A Clown* (Top Of The Pops 1979) -






*The Beat - Hands Off... She's Mine* (TOTP Feb 1980) -






*The Beat - Mirror in the Bathroom* (TOTP 1980) -






*The Beat - Too Nice To Talk To *(Top Of The Pops 1981) -






*The Beat - I Cant Get Used To Losing You *(Top of The Pops - Broadcast May 5, 1983) -


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mollie John said:


> *RIP - Dick Dale* - March 16, 2019
> 
> Richard Anthony Monsour, known professionally as Dick Dale, was an American rock guitarist.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Mollie!
Dick Dale was also "the king of loud" because they played these huge surf parties in big ballrooms, and he needed more volume, so Leo Fender made him the first 80-watt amp with 2-12" speakers.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> *RIP Scott Walker*
> 
> _"Scott Walker-the '60s pop icon, composer, and avant-garde pioneer-has died, his label 4AD announced in a statement Monday morning (March 25) and confirmed to Pitchfork. He was 76." _ -Pitchfork.com
> 
> https://pitchfork.com/news/scott-walker-dead-at-76/


How odd. I listened to him a little today. Not usually my taste in music, but a very unique personality in the music business.


----------

